

Spontaneous Events Drive Brain Functional Connectivity? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/05/02/spontaneous-events-drive-brain-functional-connectivity/

======
sz4kerto
Link to the full text (PDF):
[http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info:d...](http://www.plosone.org/article/fetchObject.action?uri=info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0124577&representation=PDF)

~~~
_rpd
See also:

Neural correlates of interspecies perspective taking in the post-mortem
Atlantic Salmon: An argument for multiple comparisons correction

[http://prefrontal.org/files/posters/Bennett-
Salmon-2009.pdf](http://prefrontal.org/files/posters/Bennett-Salmon-2009.pdf)

------
nobrains
Quantum Thoughts

